# Boot Manager Problems-



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

I am having issues with boot manager, for the last couple of days I have been trying to get it to work(unfortunately after i downloaded it I got sidetracked and forgot to test it). Anyways whenever i load a rom I get "error building new boot.img"

I do EXT2, wipe everything install zip(Eternity file) I've even tried cm7. They all give the same error. Once i actually got it to install zip and it just shut my phone down, screen wouldn't turn on had to do a battery pull and it booted my normal ROM liquid 3.2.

A couple times it will also install everything extremely fast but when I go to boot rom it says "slot empty"

Any Suggestions on what i can do? Ive searched threads and read some roms are not compatible but ive tried 3 different ones. Kind of pissed I bought this app and it doesn't work for shit.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Make sure its updated, wipe all 3 and under setting check screen on during install. Lot of kernels go into idle low power mode when screen turns off which messes up bootmanger installs. Also make sure to use ext2 always.

If all this doesn't work then the Rom is just not compatible

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> Make sure its updated, wipe all 3 and under setting check screen on during install. Lot of kernels go into idle low power mode when screen turns off which messes up bootmanger installs. Also make sure to use ext2 always.
> 
> If all this doesn't work then the Rom is just not compatible
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I have done all that and have tried 3+ ROMs I don't know what it could be. I feel like my phone is somehow just not compatible sucks I wasted my money


----------



## eysern (Nov 8, 2011)

srs731 said:


> I have done all that and have tried 3+ ROMs I don't know what it could be. I feel like my phone is somehow just not compatible sucks I wasted my money


I had the same problems after downloading one of the newer updates. My sdcard would also unmount after the failed install and I would have to reboot to get it back. I uninstalled Boot Manager and reinstalled from the market (had issues restoring from a backup) and I haven't had any problems since. Also, go to sdcard/bootmanager and delete all the files in one of the slots then try to install the rom to that slot again... I'm running AOSP but the app should work regardless.


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

eysern said:


> I had the same problems after downloading one of the newer updates. My sdcard would also unmount after the failed install and I would have to reboot to get it back. I uninstalled Boot Manager and reinstalled from the market (had issues restoring from a backup) and I haven't had any problems since. Also, go to sdcard/bootmanager and delete all the files in one of the slots then try to install the rom to that slot again... I'm running AOSP but the app should work regardless.


Okay well after I made that post I kept trying and it kept failing. Now it loaded correctly on slot 4 for some reason. I can boot the ROM but I get stuck on the splash screen? Phone just freezes and I have to nandroid liquid for it to work? ROM download was clean it installs and boots out of team win it just freezes on boot manager now. Well at least I got the app to install the rom ha. Too bad I can't boot it


----------



## eysern (Nov 8, 2011)

srs731 said:


> Okay well after I made that post I kept trying and it kept failing. Now it loaded correctly on slot 4 for some reason. I can boot the ROM but I get stuck on the splash screen? Phone just freezes and I have to nandroid liquid for it to work? ROM download was clean it installs and boots out of team win it just freezes on boot manager now. Well at least I got the app to install the rom ha. Too bad I can't boot it


Does it hang on the HTC screen or the Rom splash screen? I notice it takes a long time while on some roms to boot through Boot Manager and just when I think it has frozen, it boots...maybe try a different kernel too- I have had to do that few times...Though like I mentioned I kept having errors until I reinstalled BM fresh from market .just be sure to set the screen to never sleep while installing. I also enable the sdbooster to 1024 or 2048 from the extras menu. I think this speeds it up a little bit.


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay, Will try when i gain some battery--It sits on the ROM splash screen; I let it sit for about 15-20 minutes and it was just stuck on the "eternity" for virus ROM. I will try to enable the SDbooster. Appreciate your help


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 8, 2011)

Make sure your screen stays on when the install is running


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you're still having issues after trying all suggestions, I would try contacting the development team of it and see if they can help you out directly.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I hope this thread continues with a solution. I was going to try this app this weekend but these posts warned me off.


----------



## eysern (Nov 8, 2011)

Developer stated there will be an update released on Friday which should hopefully fix these issues...


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have the exact same problems as well


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have gotten it to work somehow, after many times of wiping and deleting slots but now i have a problem--

Whenever i boot to say "ROM 2" It will go fine get past the splash screen i can play with the rom ETC. However when i want to go back to "PhoneRom" I click reboot but it doesn't restart and I have to go to my nandroid and get back that way.

Any Suggestions?


----------



## eysern (Nov 8, 2011)

srs731 said:


> I have gotten it to work somehow, after many times of wiping and deleting slots but now i have a problem--
> 
> Whenever i boot to say "ROM 2" It will go fine get past the splash screen i can play with the rom ETC. However when i want to go back to "PhoneRom" I click reboot but it doesn't restart and I have to go to my nandroid and get back that way.
> 
> Any Suggestions?


Yeah, my problems come and go with this app too..it works for a week or so then all of a sudden will start failing on installs and/or won't boot the Rom. I use ext2 since it seems to be the one that works consistently.

Wait, you have to restore from your nandroid?
If you have problems with booting or rebooting via BM you can restore to your phone Rom as long as you have done the "setup phone" from the Phone Rom in BM. Then from recovery, install zip located at bootmanager/phone_rom/update.zip, then reboot.

Edit: v3.1 is available now...although i haven't had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Still doesn't work...ffs starting to think this program is a bit of a piece, no offense to the developers


----------



## martin028 (Nov 2, 2011)

it will be insanely slow if you dont have a high quality sd card. im not sure, but i think the app recommends at least class6 but recommends class 10. Im pretty sure the stock cards are like 3 or somthin.

or i could have made myself look like a retard, either way.


----------



## eysern (Nov 8, 2011)

Appears they broke BM with v 3.1. Force closes at end of install on roms. Install was only successful on liquid 3.1, but bootup failed. Had to revert back to v3.0.3. No problems installing/ booting now. Oh well, hopefully they will get it right soon.


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

i cant win with this program...i run protekks CM7 on my phone and after i successfully install a rom it will not boot. stuck at the white HTC screen...i'm using the sd card that came w/ the tb. i've tried different roms, ext 2/4. any combination i tried results in the same outcome...any thoughts?

and restoring a nandroid backup always results in a force close for me.


----------



## chykal (Jul 17, 2011)

djxstream said:


> i cant win with this program...i run protekks CM7 on my phone and after i successfully install a rom it will not boot. stuck at the white HTC screen...i'm using the sd card that came w/ the tb. i've tried different roms, ext 2/4. any combination i tried results in the same outcome...any thoughts?
> 
> and restoring a nandroid backup always results in a force close for me.


Exactly my problem after the 3.1 update.


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

chykal said:


> Exactly my problem after the 3.1 update.


good to know it's not just me, i'll stop trying until an update.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just purchased the app this morning. Installed went through backing up my current ROM then went to install a new ROM, got it installed tried to reboot into and phone froze on the HTC splash screen. Same boat as all of you guys. Kind of sucks, being that I just purchased the app but it seems useful and will be used often (At least by me) so I will hold out for a fix.


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

I have ran this app since it came out and it has been working fine. I've had a few issues but I emailed the dev and issues always get resolved. One suggestion is to go to superuser app and make sure logging is disabled, then uninstall the app and reinstall it from the market. That's solved a lot of issues. BM doesn't play nice with SU. Hope it works for you guys! Btw I've run the Eternity ROM on BM with no issues. Make sure you don't mess with updating superuser while booted on an SD slot.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## djsnake210 (Aug 20, 2011)

I am running Liquid 3.2 as my base and I was unsuccessful trying to install InfectedROM Eternity, but right now I have Vicious-MIUI Ice Cream Sandwich loaded in ROM1 and BAMF Forever 1.10 loaded in ROM2... both installed fine and boot without problems.

I used to have problems with every single ROM I tried as well, but strangely enough it started working ok when I changed my screen timeout to 30 min. I did it just so that I could watch the whole process and not worry about the screen going black (this way I could try to see when an error occurred), but as soon as I did that I stopped having issues. Of course I always make sure to check the three wipes as well.

When I tried installing InfectedROM Eternity the first time it said it installed fine, but the ROM Slot said "Empty" and would not boot. The second time it installed fine, showed up fine, but hung at the splash screen (even after two battery pulls and waiting 20 min or so). After that I decided to just try a different Sense ROM, and BAMF Forever worked great.

Both of these are installed in Ext4 as well... thought that might be good to note.

I hope this helps some of you guys out.


----------



## djsnake210 (Aug 20, 2011)

djsnake210 said:


> I am running Liquid 3.2 as my base and I was unsuccessful trying to install InfectedROM Eternity, but right now I have Vicious-MIUI Ice Cream Sandwich loaded in ROM1 and BAMF Forever 1.10 loaded in ROM2... both installed fine and boot without problems.
> 
> I used to have problems with every single ROM I tried as well, but strangely enough it started working ok when I changed my screen timeout to 30 min. I did it just so that I could watch the whole process and not worry about the screen going black (this way I could try to see when an error occurred), but as soon as I did that I stopped having issues. Of course I always make sure to check the three wipes as well.
> 
> ...


Also... both of these were EXTREMELY slow at first, but it seemed like as the Cache got built up they started running a lot smoother. Now there is no lag or slowness... they run smooth as butter.


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

droid future said:


> I have ran this app since it came out and it has been working fine. I've had a few issues but I emailed the dev and issues always get resolved. One suggestion is to go to superuser app and make sure logging is disabled, then uninstall the app and reinstall it from the market. That's solved a lot of issues. BM doesn't play nice with SU. Hope it works for you guys! Btw I've run the Eternity ROM on BM with no issues. Make sure you don't mess with updating superuser while booted on an SD slot.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


i'm 99% sure i turned off superuser logging after install, going to try this now.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Well I'll be a monkey's uncle. I fixed it, for me that is. Deleted the folder on my SD card. Uninstalled the APP. Removed logging from the SU app, reinstalled BM. Went in and had it use the old System.img method and keep screen on during install. All of these together allowed me to boot the ICS alpha with no problems!


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I have ran this app since it came out and it has been working fine. I've had a few issues but I emailed the dev and issues always get resolved. One suggestion is to go to superuser app and make sure logging is disabled, then uninstall the app and reinstall it from the market. That's solved a lot of issues. BM doesn't play nice with SU. Hope it works for you guys! Btw I've run the Eternity ROM on BM with no issues. Make sure you don't mess with updating superuser while booted on an SD slot.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


these tips worked for me!!


----------



## dm47 (Nov 3, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Well I'll be a monkey's uncle. I fixed it, for me that is. Deleted the folder on my SD card. Uninstalled the APP. Removed logging from the SU app, reinstalled BM. Went in and had it use the old System.img method and keep screen on during install. All of these together allowed me to boot the ICS alpha with no problems!


Hey, I'm getting stuck at the white HTC screen like you were, after trying to boot ROM 1. After a battery pull and reboot, it still got stuck at the HTC screen. So I ended up doing a factory reset and restoring a nandroid.

How do you disable logging in the SU app? I don't see any option to outright disable it.

Any other tips you have for getting it working? Also what version are you running?


----------



## waywardshinobi (Aug 2, 2011)

My problem is this. I got electric factory up and running in slot one just great. Then I wanted to try thundershed's cm7 rom. So I deleted slot one (save space) and installed rom and gapps into slot 2. Hit boot rom and it went to the htc screen and froze. Pulled the battery many times and waited forever each time. Booted into (twrp) recovery and all I see us the background image. Apparently the text is now black and so is the background. please help, what do i do?


----------

